# NFS Mount Problem



## Dcent (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello, I have a problem, with my NFS mounting...

I have 3 servers, 
2 FreeBSD and 1 windows,

Storage server running FreeBSD 10.1-Stable and NFS 
Windows running Windows Fileshare and DFS
and worker FreeBSD running 10.3-RELEASE

I can NFS/DFS mount my storage server on the Windows server, but I can't get my FreeBSD server to mount it.. 
for command:
`mount_nfs -o readahead=4,tcp,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,hard arkivsrv04.danskscanning.dk:/arkiv000/ /arkiv/arkiv000`
i just get:

```
[tcp] arkivsrv04.danskscanning.dk:/arkiv000: nfsd: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
```

So I tried to run :
`showmount -e arkivsrv04.danskscanning.dk`
and 
`rpcinfo -p arkivsrv04.danskscanning.dk`

and I got:

```
/arkiv006                          10.0.2.0
/arkiv000                          10.0.2.0
```
 and 



```
program vers proto   port  service
    100000    4   tcp    111  rpcbind
    100000    3   tcp    111  rpcbind
    100000    2   tcp    111  rpcbind
    100000    4   udp    111  rpcbind
    100000    3   udp    111  rpcbind
    100000    2   udp    111  rpcbind
    100000    4 local    111  rpcbind
    100000    3 local    111  rpcbind
    100000    2 local    111  rpcbind
    100005    1   udp    873  mountd
    100005    3   udp    873  mountd
    100005    1   tcp    873  mountd
    100005    3   tcp    873  mountd
    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs
    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs
    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs
    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs
```


my server IP setup is:
worker FreeBSD: 10.0.2.85
Windows: 10.0.2.12
Storage FreeBSD: 10.0.2.203

and on my Storage FreeBSD I have 



```
/arkiv006 -maproot=staff -network 10.0.2 -mask 255.192.0.0
/arkiv000 -maproot=staff -network 10.0.2 -mask 255.192.0.0
```
in the /etc/exports file

Anyone that can help me here?


----------

